# Has your partner ever cried in front of you? ? ?



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 17, 2006)

If so what was it about? Do you think it made your relationship stronger? What are your thorts?


----------



## redrocks (Jul 17, 2006)

Ken has cried a few times in front of me. I only can remember a few of them though.

Once was when a family member died. The other was on our wedding day because I was crying. (it was POURING in the morning and we were being married outside - I was so upset) But the sun came out long enough to take some pictures and for us to get married. Then it poured and poured and poured some more! I think he's cried at least one other time when I was crying. He doesn't like to see me upset.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 17, 2006)

My husband got a little misty eyed at our wedding, but I've only seen him really cry once. It was when we were still dating and his younger brother was in a long boarding accident and was in a coma! The Dr.'s were pretty sure he was going to die or have permanant brain damage! It's been about three years and his brother is alive and well now! I think it brought us closer because I tried to do everything I could to support him and be there for him. I would bring food over to him and try to comfort him. I knew in my heart that his brother would recover fully and we prayed alot together. So, I think my faith helped him through it!!


----------



## Leilani (Jul 17, 2006)

He cried in front of me when i told him I was gonna break up with him.. that was only 2 weeks into knowing him? I wanted to laugh but i didnt..lol


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 17, 2006)

My husband will occasionally tear up during a sad moving... Rudy most of all. LOL But a real cry, only twice... when he realized his mom wasn't ever coming back from a coma she was in, and life support was going to be pulled eventually. The other time when our daughter was diagnosed with a metabolic disorder, and we weren't sure if she was going to live through the night.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 17, 2006)

My husband has cried in front of me on a few occasions. When we first decided to get married we were just going to go to the courthouse and his Mom was so mean to him it made him cry.






He cried when his Grandpa got sick and later when Grandpa passed on. The birth of both of our children and just a few weeks ago at a family members funeral.

I think that it does make a relationship stronger. Men are such confusing creatures to begin with but knowing that my big strong man has a tender heart makes me love him even more.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope ... typical man, never cries....

However, I've cried many a time in front of him


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 18, 2006)

sure. but we're comortable w/ eachother like that. it never happened w/ the others. so i took it as a good thing.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, he has many times. Nothing at all wrong with a sentimental man!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 18, 2006)

You know, I just remembered, hubby said the only movie he's ever cried at is "The Color Purple." (I've never seen it.) Maybe we need to rent it someday so I can see him cry


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* You know, I just remembered, hubby said the only movie he's ever cried at is "The Color Purple." (I've never seen it.) Maybe we need to rent it someday so I can see him cry



Hahaha, Jen, I love the devil smiley!!! You are so "evil" LOL!


----------



## AMHGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

Angela has cried in front of me once. Her ex husband was coming to bring her some of her stuff, and I guess it was just too much for her, so she goes running up the stairs, doing that little sob thing that women do. I'm standing there confused, cause I 've never had to deal with a crying female , and besides, I didn't know if it was my fault. Heather looks at me, and says "Get up there!". All I could think of to reply was "get up there?" Heather looked like she wanted to knock the holy living hell outta me. So I go running up the stairs, knock on her door, and I get "Go away!". Now at first, I was actually going to, but something in my mind said "Hey! Don't you do that!" She's never seen me cry though.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

John's only cried in front of me once, and it's because he didn't know what I expected/wanted from him when he first moved in with me back in GA. It was a shock to say the least! I know he cried one other time, but I didn't see it. I came home afterwards...


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't truly ever seen him cry. He's only gotten kinda teary but no real tears flowing or anything. I know that he has cried, but not with me there. I guess its a guy thing like Jennifer said.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* I haven't truly ever seen him cry. He's only gotten kinda teary but no real tears flowing or anything. I know that he has cried, but not with me there. I guess its a guy thing like Jennifer said. i dont rekon its a guy thing, i rekon its different parts of the world, i know a few guys who have cryd, hehe it makes them human.


----------



## Andi (Jul 18, 2006)

I have seen my boyfriend cry twice and it made me love him sooo much more. both times he was a bit tipsy and we both were in a very emotional "I love you so much, I canÂ´t live without you"-mood. So we were declaring our love for each other and he had tears running down his face. AWWW!!!!!!!

of course I cried too, I just canÂ´t remember if I cried first or if he did





oh and he cried when I made him watch "The Notebook" with me, we both cried like little girls. the story in the book kinda reminded us of our story since they were apart for so many years too. to this day I refuse to watch that damn movie again. itÂ´s just too sad!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh Yeah. Personally, I would find it hard to become really involved with a man whom I never saw cry. Like when Ben Affleck was bawling his eyes out in Pearl Harbor..ok. But seriously, I like/need emotional, down-to-earth men. Not breaking down every two minutes..but..hey, I'm a strong girl..I can take it.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, he has many times. *Nothing at all wrong with a sentimental man!* Hell no. I'll take two. Sorry. Off topic.


----------



## Andi (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Oh Yeah. Personally, I would find it hard to become really involved with a man whom I never saw cry I totally agree. I think growing up I always told my mom "IÂ´d never marry a man who doesnÂ´t cry when he sees me walking down the aisle" or something like that


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 19, 2006)

Tim has cried in front of me when we were fighting and I thought it would be in our best interest to separate.(we are doing a long-distance relationship) Thank goodness we did not separate and infact it made us 100% stronger.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 19, 2006)

Never. Not even when my sister died and she was his best friend. I know he has cried in private about it but not in front of me.

Honestly it makes me sort of sad that he can't share that part of himself with me. He can talk about things but just won't cry.

Strangely enough I have always admired men who can show their emotions.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* I have seen my boyfriend cry twice and it made me love him sooo much more. both times he was a bit tipsy and we both were in a very emotional "I love you so much, I canÂ´t live without you"-mood. So we were declaring our love for each other and he had tears running down his face. AWWW!!!!!!!of course I cried too, I just canÂ´t remember if I cried first or if he did






awwwww....... I know what that feels like!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm he cried when his children made him a Father's Day card.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* to this day I refuse to watch that damn movie again. itÂ´s just too sad!!!! me, too! every time i hold it in my hands, i'm like, am i in the mood to cry? LOL
this is a cute thread...

my boyfriend's never cried. we haven't been together long, but i'm sure it'll come. i can't wait LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have seen my boyfriend cry once, our relationship was long distance for awhile and we were having trouble dealing with it, I said maybe we should have a break and he cried he said he couldn't bear the thought of losing me, it was soo beautiful, it made me realise how much he loves me and because he was crying, it made me cry. Aww I'm getting teary thinking of it lol I'm so lame lol

Originally Posted by *Andi* oh and he cried when I made him watch "The Notebook" with me, we both cried like little girls. the story in the book kinda reminded us of our story since they were apart for so many years too. to this day I refuse to watch that damn movie again. itÂ´s just too sad!!!!

That movie is a definate tear jerker, I have seen it a couple times and every time I watch it I bawl my eyes out..it's soooo beautiful!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 27, 2006)

yes i have seen him cry..he would cry after he hurt my feelings but porbbaly only once or twice...

or he did once when he wrecked his car and got banged up very bad. it was awful and he could have killed himself or someone esle and he was angry at himself for his mistake. He was hurt so badly in chest area that he wound up passing out and had to be hositalized.

he gets emotional and tho it stresses me out i wouldn't have him any other way. i am not a big fan of stoics...a man who doesn't cry at least once over something seems to lack a heart not add to his masculinity in my eyes.


----------



## Andi (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* I have seen my boyfriend cry once, our relationship was long distance for awhile and we were having trouble dealing with it, I said maybe we should have a break and he cried he said he couldn't bear the thought of losing me, it was soo beautiful, it made me realise how much he loves me and because he was crying, it made me cry. Aww I'm getting teary thinking of it lol I'm so lame lol aww youÂ´re not lame at all. IÂ´m in a long distance relationship as well so I can really relate. what a beautiful story!!!! I just hope me and my bf never get to the point where we have real issues while being apart, that would really suck!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, once. It was after a terrible fight,during which I'd told him I was going to go live at my parents. The odd thing was that, we had sort of just "made up"--I'd said I would"stick out" the marraige, that I still loved him--but he suddenly slumped down on the couch and began to cry into his half closed hands. I was sorrt of alarmed; in 8 years,I'd never once seen him near crying.

What is it, what's wrong,I kept saying, and he finally choked out that he couldn't believe how close he'd just come to"losing me forever."My husband is normally an ultra logical man,almost painfully so, so this statement was incredibly dramatic. We hadn't even talked of a divorce!"You were going to go to your parents and never come back!"he said, sobbing. I tried to hold him, but he didn't want to be held,and I couldn't break through to him:he was estranged,lost to me in his own impenetrable world of near loss.


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes. I dont think him crying had any effect on our relationship other than him feeling more comfortable to express himself in front of me. I cant even remember the reason why he cried though now that I think about it.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 30, 2006)

No. I'm not sure if he knows how to feel anything other than "happy"... Kidding! No, I don't think he's ever really cried, at least not in front of me.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes. We've been together for almost eleven years, now, so I've seen him cry a few times. I like seeing him cry. He doesn't like seeing me cry, though, because he's witnessed it way too many times. (Especially during the first couple of years after we lost our two sons.)


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 31, 2006)

The first time I ever saw him cry was after I caught him cheating on me. Then he cried again when I almost left him. Then I saw him cry another time when his stepfather and mother got into a bad fight (his mother means the world to him).

I don't know if it made us stronger, but it made me realize he regretted what he did to me.


----------



## Thais (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, many times.... We lived apart for 2 years (me in Brazil, he in Canada), and after each visit, when we had to take the other to the airport, we cried rivers. LOL. We also cried together when we got engaged, or when we were on the phone missing each other.... LOL. I don't see that as a weakness. We are very comfortable with each other and crying is part of life, and part of the relationship.


----------



## dallasblondie (Jul 31, 2006)

Cris's has cried twice in front of me. Once when our dog Miso died and the second was when my mom died. I was trying to be strong and he was letting it pour. It made us stronger because it showed that the way he treated my mom was out of love and not just toleration. He had respect for her and that made me respect him so much more.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* If so what was it about? Do you think it made your relationship stronger? What are your thorts? we cried in front of each other many times. sometimes when figthing, sometimes when parting and knowing it will be a while till we see each other. It definitely made our relationship stronger, cause we feel much closer to each other now, and we know we can be ourselves and wont be judged.

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* i dont rekon its a guy thing, i rekon its different parts of the world, i know a few guys who have cryd, hehe it makes them human. I don't think it is a guy thing either. It's personality. I know many girls that cry very rarely or never.

Originally Posted by *Andi* oh and he cried when I made him watch "The Notebook" with me, we both cried like little girls. the story in the book kinda reminded us of our story since they were apart for so many years too. to this day I refuse to watch that damn movie again. itÂ´s just too sad!!!! hehe, we both cried "like little girls" when we watched About Schmidt


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

My husband cried at our wedding and also the birth of our son!!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 21, 2006)

I saw my husband cry when we found out his mom had cancer, and again when she passed away two months ago. It rips my heart out to see him cry, b/c he's such a "guy's guy" type of person, and crying is just something he doesn't do.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* I saw my husband cry when we found out his mom had cancer, and again when she passed away two months ago. It rips my heart out to see him cry, b/c he's such a "guy's guy" type of person, and crying is just something he doesn't do. i'm sorry to hear about your MIL




last night was the first time i heard my boyfriend cry. we were on the phone and got into a huge fight and of course i was upset he was upset, but i also feel much closer to him now.


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i'm sorry to hear about your MIL




last night was the first time i heard my boyfriend cry. we were on the phone and got into a huge fight and of course i was upset he was upset, but i also feel much closer to him now.

Thanks, Jennifer. I'm sorry about you and your boyfriend. I hope you guys are okay now! It's weird how seeing your husband/boyfriend cry makes you feel closer to them. It's like they're letting you in to this small part of their world that no one else is allowed to see.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* Thanks, Jennifer. I'm sorry about you and your boyfriend. I hope you guys are okay now! It's weird how seeing your husband/boyfriend cry makes you feel closer to them. It's like they're letting you in to this small part of their world that no one else is allowed to see. thanks. we're okay



i agree about that! i think that's what it is.


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 21, 2006)

i did i think once, i was so mad and punched him in the face really hard and he cried because he wanted to hit me back so bad but he will never.


----------



## Nox (Aug 23, 2006)

My husband has in front of me, but it's a very rare occurrance. At first it was a wierd experience, but now I appreciate that he feels safe enough to express himself with me. Unfortunately, I grew up in a _very_ emotionally closed family, so it did take time for me to even cry in front of him myself.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2006)

My husband cries all the time but it's always because something is funny. I don't even have to know what it is but if I hear him laugh then see him cry I start in too. It's one of the many great things about him.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

my hubby almost did


----------



## TylerD (Aug 25, 2006)

Ive never seen my gf cry before and shes never seen me cry before.... I think it would be a bit aukward.


----------



## Saja (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it depends on the guy...there was one i would have hated seeing cry.....and one that it wouldnt bother me at all


----------



## rlise (Aug 26, 2006)

my BF has only cried in fromt of me a handful of times, while i was preggo; this witch attacked my man, so im 8 months preggo , i started to get all crazy with her, and after abunch of crap, we are on our way home and he was crying because he got so scared that me and the baby could have gotten hurt, because the women was on alot of druggs! of course when my 1st son was born , he cried. and a feww weeks ago when he got pulled over for no reason, he comes home and started crying because, he thought he was gonna go to jail(cops here are VERY DIRTY)and we lose everything!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 27, 2006)

My boyfriend cried the night he had to go back to Philly. He came down for my b-day and it was the best present I could ask for. The night he went home, we were both total wrecks. Luckily, he moved out here 2 months later =]


----------



## buttercup972 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've seen my boyfriend cry a bunch of times, either out of love or because of a fight. Or more lately becuase we are in a long distance relationship and we miss eachother


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, and I comfort him. Usually over hardships and stuff along those lines. This is a reason I know he is definately comfortable with me, we are BEST FRIENDS!


----------



## iPex (Sep 4, 2006)

The last girl I was with cried in front of me twice in the two months we saw each other. Both times she hid behind a pillow.

I have cried also twice in front of her. I did not hide, because I am not afraid to show how I feel. She told me to stop crying. She cared about me.


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 8, 2006)

I've seen my boyfriend cry twice. First time was after a big fight he'd had with his parents... he called me from a payphone and came to my house to stay the night. He talked to me about it and just broke down crying. I hugged him and comforted him... it made me cry too



Afterwords, he said how happy and lucky he was to have me. Aww... that was just too sweet.

The second time was after he cheated on me. I had no idea, but he called me the very next day after it happened and told me to come over because he had something he needed to talk about. Long story short, he sat with his arms around me and told me what he did, sniffling and crying the whole time. He appologized so many times, I could tell he felt absolutely horrible. He said right after it happened, he got the most horrible guilty, sinking feeling... he said he was terrified that he'd lose me. I forgave him right away, because he had never EVER done anything to make me even once question his loyalty. Then he layed with me for an hour and rubbed my back while I absolutely bawled my eyes out. Yeah... not much fun at all.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 8, 2006)

When his cat died.

When his team lost the Super Bowl.

When I threatened to leave him (years ago).

When he saw the ultrasound photo of our baby.

When we moved out of his house of 17 years.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

yes we have no problem crieing in front of each other..


----------



## nicoleycannoli (Sep 19, 2006)

I went away for college and he had to stay home because of his job. In the year that we've been dating, he's never cried in front of me, up until about a week before I left, this past weekend that I came home to visit, and a couple times on the phone. Since he had never cried in front of me, I always wished he would because I thought he wasn't comfortable in front of me. Now that he has, I wish he never has :-


----------



## KrazyPhish (Sep 26, 2006)

I've seen my boyfriend cry once. I made him cry, I got a little tipsy and got really angry at him about something and I told him that I know he doesn't love me. It really upset him coz he does love me


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

Im alone now, but the guy I was dating did. It was very rare though.


----------



## xEdenx (Feb 26, 2007)

yah three times because of me.

once when i threatened to breakup with him

when i did break up with him

when we talked about when//why i broke up with him

i regretted breakin up with im from that moment on but was too stubborn to admit it.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If so what was it about? Do you think it made your relationship stronger? What are your thorts? yes he has and it made me cry too.It was when he found out his mom had cancer.You could tell he was fighting it but it hurt so much.All i could do was hold him


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes. My husband does get teary eyed from time to time and it is heartbreaking.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 26, 2007)

In a year together my bf has never cried in front of me. He almost did when his grandma passed away but we were with a bunch of people and he held it back. I have heard him cry twice over the phone only, once early in our relationship when he got in a huge fight with his best friend of 8 years, and once 10 months in our relationships when we had a serious talk and almost broke up, it was really bad, and we were both bawlin our eyes out over the phone.

But never in front of me yet!

Ive only cried once with him, and I stopped really quick it wasnt alot, I was just overwhelmed and upset by this friend of his, a girl, that was trying for 2 months to break us up and it was getting to me A LOT because he was (AND STILL IS) good friends with her! Ugh!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea he has. I live with my bf and when we get into a really big fight it sucks cuz he can always tell me to go home and thats what he would always tell me. Of course I cry like a little baby and one time he asked me to go home and I did and didnt want to and I asked him for a hug bf I went and he gave me one and he started crying. We talked while I was at my rents and then he came and got me and we worked it out. Another time that it happened was the last time I went home.. It was horrible. There was yelling and crying. Dont really want to get into details with that one. I called my rents and they met us at Wal-Mart. We were in the car together and I was done gettin my stuff out and I looked at him and he was crying. I asked for a hug he said no. I was upset with that but I knew that it would be a bad idea. He cried for a while so I knew that he cared and that he didnt want it to be over. He texted and said Im textn to let you know that I care and we will work this out. We just need to sometime to ourselves and that I agreed with. Ever since then it has been good. Sorry soo long but I needed to get that out.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah and then I did.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 1, 2007)

Several times. July of '05 my boyfriend/fiance left for boot camp and he really was sad, but I wasn't because I knew I'd see him in 3 months. Then last year he came home (Washington state) for about a week in March and had to leave for North Carolina to go to his Military Occupation Skill school. It was just really sad and we cried in my front yard because we didn't know when we'd be able to see eachother again. Then they stationed him in California and I bought a plane ticket to go see him in May and we got married.... finally! We wanted to get married 5 months earlier, but never got around to it. I don't remember if he's cried since, he _has _been close to crying, but I can't remember the reason.

EDIT: I remember another time where he almost did (or he might have)... we were drinking this one night, he never really drinks and I think now that he was drunk. I was in California with him and I had to fly back to WA in a few weeks and I asked him when I was going home because he had made me mad at the time. I really hurt his feelings and (IMO it wasn't that bad if he had been sober, but he was drunk and he exagerrated). He almost drove himself to a hotel and he had this heartbreaking look on his face when he told me he loved me. I felt so bad! His friend was with us at the time and he didn't let him drive, so we made up that night. I don't want to see that poor face again.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, we have in front of each other after huge fight.


----------

